# Any tips on writing this specific type of TF?



## sausy1 (May 17, 2021)

I would like to write a simple TF story where a teenage boy grows a really large dragon tail and a few minor draconic features on top.
Something like this: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8562855/

Do you have any tips for writing this specific TF?
This would be my first TF story, so tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 17, 2021)

You quit your other one?


----------



## sausy1 (May 17, 2021)

_(I have a lot of ideas)_


----------



## Faustus (May 20, 2021)

I can empathise with that.

So I guess what I'd be thinking if I wrote a story like this is:

1) how does the boy feel about it?

Does he thing it's cool?
Does it mean he can do stuff that he couldn't before?
Does it get in the way of doing things he used to enjoy, or his daily life?
How does he cope with clothing and furniture not designed for tails?
Has it changed his personality in any way?

2) how do his friends and family feel about it?

Are they scared of him? How does this make them react?
Are they worried about whether the rest of him will change too?
Do they expect him to do certain things, i.e. eat princesses, sleep on gold?
Are there any religious implications?
3) how can this experience cause him or those around him to grow emotionally?

That last one could be the key here. Stories usually have some kind of message to them, and finding a satisfying conclusion has a lot to do with how the heroes grow as people. It's all very nice that Frodo saves the world and throws the One Ring into Mount Doom, but what's interesting and exciting is how he changes as a person in the process, and what this tells us about human nature.


----------

